# High demand feeder insects.



## Mantid Z. (Aug 10, 2020)

Does anyone know any high demand feeder insects? I’m looking to start breeding some more rare species of feeder insects but I need your guys opinion.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2020)

Would be nice to have clean disease free crickets.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 11, 2020)

How ‘bout waxworks?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> How ‘bout waxworks?


You mean waxworms?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 11, 2020)

I heard from somewhere that silk worms are a really good but expensive feeder. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 12, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> You mean waxworms?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeah.  Milkweed bugs raised on sunflower seeds are worth a try as well.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 14, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> Yeah.  Milkweed bugs raised on sunflower seeds are worth a try as well.


Have started a mini waxworm farm ill see how it goes.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 15, 2020)

Good.  I'm looking forward to hearing how your mantids like them.


----------



## Celayna (Oct 17, 2020)

Moths please lol! My mantis just loves them! Trying to find them now actually.

- Overprotective Hive Mother


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 19, 2020)

I raise my own, check out my facebook page for some videos.


----------



## Pizzaparlor45 (Oct 28, 2020)

Discoid roaches would be awesome...most other roaches are illegal in Florida.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 29, 2020)

Some folks prefer discoids to dubia.


----------

